# Equine Answers 'Bute Substitute'



## Beccaeve (12 January 2009)

Has anyone used this? It claims to have 50% more devils claw than 'No Bute'. 
Would like to know how your horse got on with it &amp; and what kind of problem you was using it for.


----------



## rema (12 January 2009)

I havent used that product but have used SubstiBute which if i remember right is made by Equine America.It did work on my old horse who had arthritis.I couldent use proper bute as it was upsetting her liver and kidneys.


----------



## Beccaeve (12 January 2009)

Did it work well, Substibute?


----------



## spaniel (12 January 2009)

Rema did you get conformation from anyone that the Substibute was ok to use with dodgy kidneys?

 I cant use bute for my old boy now as he has suspect renal failure but cant find anyone who will categorically recommend something to use as an alternative.


----------



## rema (12 January 2009)

Yes it did.It does take a little while for it to get into their system but does make a differance.


----------



## rema (12 January 2009)

Hi Spaniel.Yes the old girl was under the vets for a Pitting Oedema in her stomach cavity and the start of renal failure.She couldent take having Bute.It was upsetting her organs and the Oedema was putting strain on her heart.The Substibute really helped her stiffness in her joints.It was at the vets advice to put her on a "natural" remedy.

ETS...Re-wrote because it sounded jibberish in the first one.


----------



## spaniel (12 January 2009)

Thats excellent, thanks for that.  I will run this past my vet in the morning.


----------



## monstermunch (12 January 2009)

I would be careful of buying a product by what it claims as this isn't necessarily the sign of a good product. what you want to comapre is the exact daily dose of harpagosides (devils claw) that a product gives and the quality of it. Devils claw comes in a variety of strengths which determine the quality. a lot of supplements contain a lesser quality a fact often not disclosed unless asked. Any decent quality product should have no problem with disclosing the exact compounds there products provides and at what levels and what quality. I have had many friends use good quality devils claw with benefit for their stiff horses and they would all reccomend it. If you are looking at Substibute you may also wnat to check out Devils Alternative from www.riaflex-eqiune.co.uk. This also has a very good spec.


----------



## Beccaeve (12 January 2009)

monstermunch, thanks have had a look at the devils alternative &amp; the product description was alot more comprehensive than that of the Equine answers one. I'm just looking for the best bute alternative at the moment, Would definately consider the riaflex one.


----------



## spaniel (12 January 2009)

I have just twigged that I have actually already looked into Substibute and found the manufacturer very cagey about disclosing the ingredients.

However I am prepared to give it another go tomorrow!


----------



## kellyeaton (13 January 2009)

substi bute is made by net tex i was going to use this on my mare but did not have the time before she had to be pts,. give the company a call they were very hlpful with ingrediants and dosage etc!


----------



## OrangeEmpire (13 January 2009)

I use NoBute to great success - and am now using ButeLess (NAF) as the shop had run out of the NoBute. 

I prefer the NoBute as it seems to taste nice. Buteless has a funny smell so won't suit a fussy eater. It does have MSM into though which is good.

Both are clear about dosage and both have kept my very arthritic boy sound. He's been on it for 3 years with no sideeffects.


----------



## Beccaeve (13 January 2009)

BB, sorry to hear about your mare, will definately be ringing round as I don't want to just settle for the first thing i see.
OE, NoBute is that liquid or power?

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## OrangeEmpire (14 January 2009)

NoBute is a liquid, it is just devils claw extract I think. My boy does really well on it.

The vet also told me that bute/danilon can be give along side it as they work in different ways. This is a great relief to me as when Jack has a blip I can give him a helping hand with conventional pain relief.

NB. I find it works well for generalised pain such as arthritis, but won't work on site-specific pain so well.


----------

